# Hi from Italy



## BoseTT (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi guys, my mane is Alessandro, i'm 21 years old and i come from Italy.
I'm member of the official Audi TT Italy forum, http://www.ttforum.it and i have ordered two months ago an Mk2 deep black with Sline interior, Sline Exterior, "18 Sline, Xenon light & other, but she's not arrived yet.
I look the TTOC forum each day for discover new stuff about the worldest best car.

See you soon,
Regards.

Ale


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Ale,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## BoseTT (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank guys!... 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

By the way ,why do Italian footballers keep falling down ? :lol:  :lol:


----------

